# Poll on where to put new camp



## PAN AM HOBO (Jun 17, 2016)

So i'm ready to make a new camp spot and I can't decide on a spot to put it at

*I have a kayden vario water filter* and six (6L) 6 liter water storage msr dromedary bag

1.HILLTOP: MORE OPTIONS MORE SECURE
@ 950 feet elevation and walk down hill 1,200 feet to dirty PCB, polluted river water
This spot is hidden away from people no contact from people at all very secure and hidden further away from tracks .but has a animal problem bears, mountain lion , raccoon, skunk would have to make a elevated platform food cache and or hanging bear barrel
even had a deer run right into my tent in the middle of the night scaring the shit out of me and ripping the top side corner and rain fly I did notice in morning that I had put tent right on a lightly used or new game trail. I could control the animals but that would make my camp area more visible.
I would also install a 50 gallon rain collector barrel and 2 solar panels and a animal processing area or butcher area away from camp.
OR
2. NEAR POND LESS OPTIONS LESS SECURE
should I put it next to a pond very clean /clear water 5-10 ft from the main line tracks possible chance of a catch out however typical speed is 35-50 mph 5 ft from water very possible to have a garden 24 hr fishing would have to worry about pollution from trains oil ,chemicals etc..
this spot you have to worry about people walking the tracks passing thru elevated chance of getting robbed
THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP AND TIME,
ITSBETTEROUTDOORS


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 17, 2016)

Just below hilltop.

For some reason, I think people perceive hilltops as something to conquer and you may get a visitor just for that.

...also, hilltops are very visible from the air.


----------



## Mankini (Jun 17, 2016)

yeah hilltop. you don' wanna worry about peepz fuckin with your stuff. scare the critters away just get a half gallon of cheap ammonia and scatter it around the perimeter.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 17, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> yeah hilltop. you don' wanna worry about peepz fuckin with your stuff. scare the critters away just get a half gallon of cheap ammonia and scatter it around the perimeter.



Piss has ammonia in it and is cheaper. 

I once told a homebum about this trick to keep animals away and I think he went to town with my advice and didn't piss anywhere else but in his camp::facepalm::


----------



## Mankini (Jun 17, 2016)

pee in my diaper, keeps the crabs away.


----------

